# [SOLVED] Ubuntu 9.10 Issues with ATI display driver!



## pedja_ts (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello everyone, i kinda need you help. Guess it's not the first time I'm asking for  

Ok so this is the problem, I have ATI Radeon 9200 series and I'm having trouble with installing it. When i start the setup process in the terminal i get this error and can't figure out what the problem is. Here is the error:

-e ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager 
-e ==================================================
Detected configuration:
Architecture: i686 (32-bit)
X Server: unable to detect
Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install

I cant figure out why is X SERVER: UNABLE TO DETECT???
Can you please help me?

Sincerely,
Predrag


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Ubuntu 9.10 Issues with ATI display driver!*

Hi,

Have you tried going to downloading the driver from the desktop. I don't remember the exact place but I think it is in administration. It would be using the restricted driver. Also, what is the file called that it is having you install for a driver?

Cheers!


----------



## pedja_ts (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu 9.10 Issues with ATI display driver!*

Well the file is called ati.driver 8.28.0 version i thinkif thats what you mean...


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Ubuntu 9.10 Issues with ATI display driver!*

Hi,

That was what I was looking for. Can you tell me what the file extention is, like is it .deb, .bin, .tar.gz, etc?

Cheers!


----------



## pedja_ts (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu 9.10 Issues with ATI display driver!*

Oh yeah sorry, i forgot to put that one, its .deb


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Ubuntu 9.10 Issues with ATI display driver!*

Hi,

Have a look at this page from the ubuntu community pages. It should help you out with fixing this.

Cheers!


----------



## pedja_ts (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu 9.10 Issues with ATI display driver!*

Thanks, problem Solved!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Ubuntu 9.10 Issues with ATI display driver!*

Not a problem. I will mark this as solved for you!


----------

